# Various CF course and unit fitness tests



## Jarnhamar (4 Apr 2012)

There are a bunch of threads on the different fitness requirements for various institutions groups and courses in the CF.  I started this thread to combine all the tests into one thread for easy reference.

*COOPERS TEST*

Aerobic:
2400m Run Std (min:s) L5=8:30-8:16 L6=8:15-8:00 L7=<8:00
8km Run Std (min:s) L5=37:30-35:01 L6=35:00-34:01 L7=<34:00
600M Swim Std L5=11:45-11:01 L6=11:00-10:15 L7=<10:15
=============================================
Strength:
Upper Body
Bench Press Std
75kg L5=13-14reps L6=15-16reps L7=17+Reps
65kg L5=24-25reps L6=26-27reps L7=28+reps
55kg L5=33-34reps L6=35-36reps L7=37+reps
45kg L5=39-40reps L6=41-43reps L7=44+reps

Push-ups Std L5=50-52reps L6=53-54reps L7=55+reps

Chin-ups Std L5=12-14reps L6=15-17reps L7=18+reps

Pull-Ups Std L5= 9-11reps L6=12-13reps L7=14+reps
==================================================
Lower Body
Squat Std
90kg L5= 9-11reps L6=12-14reps L7=15+reps
80kg L5=15-18reps L6=19-21reps L7=22+reps
70kg L5=18-21reps L6=22-25reps L7=26+reps
60kg L5=21-24reps L6=25-28reps L7=29+reps
===============================================
Abdominal Core
Curl-ups Std L5=100-124reps L6=125-149reps L7=150+reps
===============================================
Power & Speed
Long Jump Std L5=290-294cm L6=295-299cm L7=300+cm
2 Jump Std L5=525-532cm L6=533-539cm L7=540+cm
Vertical Jump L5=55-59cm L6=60-64cm L7=65+cm
40m Sprint L5=5.10-5.06s L6=5.05-5.01s L7=<5.00s
20m Sprint L5=3.00-2.81s L6=2.80-2.71s L7=<2.70s
=================================================
Anaerobic Capacity
400m Run Std L5=1:15-1:11s L6=1:10-1:06s L7=<1:05s
800M Run Std L5=2:45-2:31s L6=2:30-2:21s L7=<2:20s




*Canadian Forces Parachutist Physical Fitness Test*

Chin-ups (7)
Sit-ups (31)
1 mile / 1600 meters run (7: 30 minutes or less)



*
Royal Military College (RMC) Physical Fitness Test
*

The RMC PPT consist of five test items:
        20 meter shuttle run;
        Push-ups;
        Sit-ups;
        Agility run; and
        Standing long jump.
        	Men 	Women
 Detail     Minimum 	Maximum 	Minimum 	Maximum
 20 MSR 	   9.5 	     14.5 	     7.5 	     12
 Push Ups    28 	      77 	      14 	     31
 Sit Ups 	    35 	      100 	      35 	   100
 Agility Run 17.8 sec     15.2 sec  19.4 sec   16.2 sec
 Standing Long Jump 	1.95m 	2.77m 	1.46m 	2.29m

The maximum score in each test item is 100 points for a total of 500 possible points. The minimum standard is 250 points with 50 points minimum in the 20 metre shuttle run (20 MSR) and 35 points in the remaining four test items. Note that meeting bare minimum in each test item does not equal 250 pts. Students would need to score an extra 60 pts.
The RMC Physical Fitness Selection Test Scoring Sheet  provides the points to be awarded for performance on each test item.



*
Fire Fighter Physical Fitness Maintenance Program (FF PFMP)*

One Arm Hose Carry - Carry one 15.25 m (50 ft) section of 65 mm (2.5 inch) a total distance of 30.48 m (100 ft);
Ladder Raise - Carry a 3.6 m (12 ft) ladder a distance of 15.24 m (50 ft) and raise it against a wall;
Charged Hose Drag - Drag a charged 38 mm (1.5 inch) hose a distance of 30.48 m (100 ft);
First Ladder Climb - Climb a 7.3 m (24 ft) ladder three times (10 rungs);
High Volume Hose Pull - Pull a 30.48 m (100 ft) length of 100 mm (4 inch) hose and a 15.24 m (50 ft) length of 65 mm (2.5 inch) hose tied together a distance of 30.48 m (100 ft)
Forcible Entry - Move a tire weighing 102 kg (225.5 lbs) a distance of 30.5 cm (12 inches) using a 4.5 kg (10 lbs) sledge hammer;
Victim Drag - Drag a mannequin weighing 68.2 kg (150 lbs) A total distance of 30.48 m (100 ft);
Second Ladder Climb - Climb a 7.3m (24 ft) ladder twice (10 rungs);
Ladder Lower - Lower and carry a 3.6 m (12 ft) ladder a distance of 15.24 m (50 ft);
Spreader Tool Carry - Carry a 36.4 kg (80 lbs) spreader tool a Total distance of 30.48 m (100 ft).

N.B. Rest intervals of 15.24 m (50 ft) walks are provided between each task except between tasks #4 and #8 where rest intervals are 30.48 m (100 ft) walks.




*
Search and Rescue Technicians *
Physical Fitness Maintenance Program (CF SAR Tech PFMP)

To be completed in 16 minutes or less:
1.5 mile / 2400m run in 10:15 or less;
31 consecutive Push-ups;
33 consecutive Sit-ups;
8 consecutive Chin-ups;
450 m shuttle run; and
675 m swim in 20 minutes or less

The SAR Tech Physical Fitness Maintenance Program is based on a compensatory model and a lifting task:
 Compensatory model:
 20 MSR stage 8 or score 44.6 ml/kg/min on the Step test; and
 Score a minimum of 30 points on the compensatory model (Handgrip, Push-ups and Sit-ups).
 Lifting Task (extrication kit):
 40 Kg to a table 1.5 m high




*
CSOR*
Level 9 on the 20 MSR.
40 continuous push-ups.
40 sit-ups in one minute.
5 consecutive pull-ups.
Combat Swim Test - swim a distance of 25 metres (no time limit) using any style of propulsion with rifle in hand wearing uniform and boots.
The 13 km weightload march completed  in 2 hours and 26 minutes, 20 seconds carrying 35 kg.



*Close Protection*
·   Level 8.5 on the 20 MSR:
·   31 continuous push-ups;
·   35 sit-ups in one minute;
·   100 m casualty evacuation in 60 sec or less in Pt gear immediately
    following the EXPRES test.


----------



## daftandbarmy (4 Apr 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> *COOPERS TEST*
> 
> Aerobic:
> 2400m Run Std (min:s) L5=8:30-8:16 L6=8:15-8:00 L7=<8:00
> ...



Didn't you forget the (not really) Battle Fitness Test?


----------



## Jarnhamar (4 Apr 2012)

Noosir. I didn't think it was really worth mentioning.

I was at the gym the other night and at the end of my work out I had some time to kill so I was trying to find George's post about the coopers test on my iphone to see how I did.   I figured this could be a good quick reference for anyone wanting to see how they rate against some of our more challenging fitness tests, the BFT not being one of them  ;D


----------



## MikeL (4 Apr 2012)

CANSOF Coopers

1.5 mile run - 9 min 45 sec or less

    Push ups (no rest stops) - min 40

    Sit ups (1 minute) - min 40

    Overhand, straight arm pull ups - min 5

    Bench press from chest to full arm extension - 1 press min 65 kg

    Minimum aggregate score = 75 points

Scoring sheet is below, the above scores are the minimum to pass the Coopers test with 55 points, but CANSOF Pass is 75 points.
http://www.cg.cfpsa.ca/cg-pc/Winnipeg/EN/FitnessandSports/MilitaryFitness/Specialist%20Testing/Pre-JTF%20Selection%20Test/Pages/CATA-SpecialOperationsAssaulter(SOA).aspx

http://www.cg.cfpsa.ca/cg-pc/Winnipeg/EN/FitnessandSports/MilitaryFitness/Specialist%20Testing/Pre-JTF%20Selection%20Test/Pages/CATB-Support(SP)Specialists(SPEC).aspx


----------

